

Avg. net worth of 29-37 year olds down 21% since 1983; 56-64 year olds up 2x - sp332
https://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/31/magazine/do-millennials-stand-a-chance-in-the-real-world.html

======
paulhauggis
Most 25-29 year olds I know are still living like college students. Buying
gadgets, not saving, and spending more than they earn.

There was a guy at my last job that tried to unionize because he felt he
deserved more money. He was also unwilling to to anything in the slightest to
learn another skill or actually do something more for the company. This is
just one example, but I am seeing this more and more.

The problem is entitlement. Nobody wants to do the work required to earn a
good living. They just want a good job handed to them.

